

How German Investigators Found Lost Nazi Art - pepys
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/how-german-investigators-found-lost-nazi-art-beloved-by-hitler-a-1035230.html

======
hanlec
The rich buyer trick is present in every other movie. It's still works. Why?

~~~
bsder
Because the number of people who are both capable and willing to buy this
stuff is very small. Consequently, if you want to turn these into liquid money
in a short timeframe (months), once you sell what you can to your handful of
billionaire buddies you don't really have a choice but to deal with some
people you don't actually know personally.

------
nadsumatal
For a while there I read "Ark"

